# Looking for group in North Phoenix



## drife (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking to join or start a gaming group in Phoenix, Az. If interested contact me at david dot rife at gmail dot com. I've been gaming for 27 years.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2008)

Why not try coming by ManaWerx sometime?  Although most of the D&D players around here have been too busy lately to game, I'm still trying to keep a game going on Thursday nights, and maybe Saturday afternoons if I can get one or two more people to show up then.

Though, at present it's more hack-n-slash adventuring than story-based (the only consistent player right now is 14 or so; I'm DMing for now, and I'm 25), but it's usually more balanced when we have more players.  ManaWerx is mostly a Magic: The Gathering store, but they also have some RPG materials (they're actually selling D&D stuff at half price this month since they heard E. Gary Gygax died this week) and other CCG/CMG stuff to some extent.  It's located near 35th Avenue and Bell Road, actually in a plaza by 37th and Bell, near the SubWay and Village Inn.

Also, check the D&D Meetup website, there's a group that was meeting on Thursdays who've just recently stopped because 1 or 2 players (who were also the DMs, alternatingly) had to drop out because of other commitments.  I'm trying to get in touch with those guys (since I never got their phone numbers, though I played D&D with 'em on some weeks) and get some of them to join the 3.5e D&D game I'm running on Thursdays around 7 pm.


----------



## shadoe (Apr 5, 2008)

*Phoenix*

I am getting ready to start looking for a group, I was going to wait until 4th edition came out before I really started looking. My only concern is that I am South Phoenix, nd so would not want to do something on a week night.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 7, 2008)

I would, again, suggest checking the D&D Meetup, there's a chance you'll find a group that meets on a good day for you somewhere near wherever you live in Phoenix.

If Adam or one of the other guys has Saturdays or Sundays free again, I can probably arrange a weekend game with around 3-6 people.  I know myself and Erik can show up on weekends, but we suspended the old Saturday game once Adam and another guy both had to stop showing up for a while due to work schedule changes.

I need to get in touch with them and see if either is free again on Saturdays or Sundays so we could resume weekend game sessions.  Also, two of my players are busy lately and unable to show up for either Thursdays or weekends, but said they should have the time again soon.


----------

